# 1940 Schwinn Straightbar ?



## 49icebox (Feb 2, 2015)

I just brought this home. I bought it from coworker who didnt know much about it. 

I've done alittle online research and shown it to a local collector. 

I'd like to know what year and what exact model the bike is. I'm going to need some replacment parts. It seems the neck is bent or possibly the handlebars. It's has some incorrect hardware. I would like to replace the front "rebadge" with a year correct Schwinn front badge.
Every part on it doesn't need to be 100% perfect or correct. I plan on repainting and striping it as well as the wheels , and assembling it with the correct hardware.


It was recomended I place a post here.

I can post detailed pictures of any part if requested. 

Thanks for any and all info ! Steve


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice buy! I don't know much about Schwinns, but pretty sure that badge could very well be correct. I bet the Schwinn experts will chime in and help you soon. Welcome to the Cabe! Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2015)

I like that as it sits. Some silver pins would murder it out.   Obi Wan should be able to help you. Looks like a fat bar but I'm still learning and forgetting.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2015)

Schwinn bikes were sold by quite a few outlets and they all had their own badges.that badge is most likely original and I would leave it.it wasn't until the early 60's or so that schwinn bikes were sold exclusively through authorized schwinn dealers.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 2, 2015)

1940  ...Chicago cycle supply Lincoln badged Schwinn built un equipped BA97 16inch frame  ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 2, 2015)

Badge is correct. ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 2, 2015)

1946 BA107 schwinn Lincoln.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 2, 2015)

Fork looks straight


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't believe the fenders are correct.  Looks like it had a side kickstand at one point in it's life


----------



## 49icebox (Feb 3, 2015)

This helps a lot , Goggle search of 1940 AB97 comes back with original catalog pictures of the bike. Thank You !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 3, 2015)

49icebox said:


> This helps a lot , Goggle search of 1940 AB97 comes back with original catalog pictures of the bike. Thank You !



You are welcome


----------

